

The Play Deficit (2013) - arkj
http://aeon.co/magazine/culture/children-today-are-suffering-a-severe-deficit-of-play/#pq=nN3Jo3

======
nakedrobot2
It is great to live in a "real neighborhood" in a city, where our children are
free to go to their friends' house (1 block away) or the local playground (2
blocks away) by themselves, at the age of 6 and 8. Next year the older one
will take public transport to an after-school workshop at the local
university.

In this country (Czech Republic) the less paranoid nature of people, and the
lower crime, reminds me more of the 1950's and 1960's in the USA (as it has
been described to me).

